#    - ?

## Fraxine

.          ,         .     -  .        "-",     .    -         . ..   - .    ,          ,    . 
..        -    . ,   ,    ,     .
          ,      ? ,       ,     .

----------

> ,       ,     .


      54?
 ,    54  " "   ! 

. "54"    .

1.      ,   ,    ,      1.1     :
( .    06.06.2019 N 129-)
(.    )
 ;
   ;
,    ()   (      -       ,      -     ,       ,     "" -   );
 -  , ,  ( )   - ;
   ;
*    ;*
 ..

----------

> .          ,         .


,     ,    ,          !
, 1          2    .

----------

,     ,         -,  2020      6% -  15%?   1 ,    ,   !

----------

> ,     ,         -,  2020      6% -  15%?   1 ,    ,   !


      15,    15 ?
    (   ,   15), !        !  1   .

----------

> !  1   .


   ,  , , 1     .    ()    ,   \,             .  1   ,     !      -.  ?

----------

> ,  , , 1     .    ()    ,   \,             .  1   ,     !      -.  ?


  -     !        15  6  ?

----------

Ũ ** !      * -*!  , -  ,   1   ?

----------

> Ũ ** !      * -*!  , -  ,   1   ?


     ,     " "     -   6,     1  15.
   1  15,    - 6,          .
    " ".
   ,            . , ,    1!
,   "" 1 ,         -      !

----------

> 1 ,


 1   ,    01.01.21       ,       !     1,        -   !    , ,     ...

----------

,      .     ,    .      - :.
   ,         ,    ?
  ,    ,      15 .                15 .    1        2   2 .    9 ,  21 .    2 ,   8  .       3 ,        83=24  .

----------

,     ,      54-. ,  -         20  ,         .

----------

> ,      .     ,    .      - :.
>    ,         ,    ?
>   ,    ,      15 .                15 .    1        2   2 .    9 ,  21 .    2 ,   8  .       3 ,        83=24  .


     ,      ,         ,  ,           !
    ? 
            -   !
   ,           :Smilie: 
       ,         !

----------

> ,      ,         ,  ,           !
>     ? 
>             -   !
>    ,          
>        ,         !


    ,          ,    ,    ?
     ,     ,     ,    .

----------

> ,          ,    ,    ?
>      ,     ,     ,    .


       -    ,     !

"-  .   .  -  .   .      ,     ,      .   ,    .     -        .     -   ". ()

----------

